
Show HN: Curabase – Curate a list of links for yourself, your team, or the world - sheraz
https://www.curabase.com
======
DanielStraight
I've been looking for a product like this (or thinking about building one).

Some feedback:

Signup process is tedious. I have to create an account to even see how it
works. I have to pick a username AND give an email address. I have to validate
email address with multiple clicks (click link then click button on loaded
page). Then I have to reenter everything to sign in.

First view of the system says to click and drag links to reorder them.
Clicking and dragging links does nothing until you enter edit mode. I almost
gave up assuming the thing didn't work at all before I discovered this.

No "Save" button in edit mode. Just close edit mode... but this doesn't allow
NOT saving, which is somewhat unexpected since it's a separate mode.

Visiting a new page seems to automatically put you in edit mode, which
persists when visiting other pages. Honestly, I'm not sure at this point why I
would ever _not_ want to be in edit mode. I suggest getting rid of modes and
providing an undo to roll back any accidental changes.

Number of groups shown across width should be dynamic based on window size not
fixed.

~~~
bborud
Yeah, I saw the signup page and left immediately.

~~~
sheraz
bummer :-/

Looks like I'll be prioritizing this in the next release(s)

~~~
enraged_camel
Eh, don't worry about it too much. People who leave upon seeing sign up pages
are probably not your ideal users anyway. No need to optimize the product for
them.

------
tomdepplito
You're loading JQuery asynchronously on the password reset page, and this can
cause a race condition where '$' is not defined before you start using it in
this page's JS. You may want to check for this on your other pages.

------
kafkaesq
As others have said, the mandatory signup is a huge bummer.

I would be nice if people had the option of making their lists public (and
searchable), so we could just jump in and get an idea of what the service
looks like. And the search form would be on the splash page for the site, also
(when not signed in), just like Twitter: "Find out what others are into."

~~~
sheraz
That's a good idea. I should maybe link to some public lists from the landing
page.

Thanks!

------
NicoJuicy
I'm doing something similar, consider it as hackernews with tags ( and child
tags), if there is any interest you can add your email to the beta waiting
list here: [http://goo.gl/forms/gXjdU9he2r](http://goo.gl/forms/gXjdU9he2r)

And a non finished version for a client can be found here
[http://tagly.azurewebsites.net](http://tagly.azurewebsites.net) (= username:
demo & password: 123456 ) - the user submitted content is in Dutch :)

Example: [http://tagly.azurewebsites.net/Home/ByTag?Name=paul-
graham](http://tagly.azurewebsites.net/Home/ByTag?Name=paul-graham)

It's great as document management system.

Eg. Computer company : trending anti-virus measures

Accountancy : trending kmo tax changes

Software firm : organize relevant learning resources for beginners ( eg. React
tutorials ) and a tag : internal, which links to gitlab, Jenkins, your wiki,
client remote credentials, company contacts, PBX install software,...

------
chowes
Would be a great Chrome extension to replace my home screen - any chance of
that happening?

~~~
lytol
Have you seen Papaly? [https://papaly.com/](https://papaly.com/)

~~~
sheraz
Indeed I have -- they have a really, really good looking product.

In fact, here is a list of all the bookmarking / list services and such here:

[https://www.curabase.com/a/b86eefdd-5f52-4455-9a1e-25ad0b0e9...](https://www.curabase.com/a/b86eefdd-5f52-4455-9a1e-25ad0b0e94eb)

(I'm working on pretty URLS)

------
5960312
Would love a "Sign up with Twitter/Facebook/Github" option.

~~~
sheraz
This will arrive in future versions. Strangely, not many have asked for it.

------
nicostouch
For those who love the idea and wish to keep more control over the data and
have access to an API, I've put together a tutorial on how to make your own
Curabase in roughly 10 minutes using Airtable.

[http://www.web3tutorials.com/2016/05/05/make-curabase-in-
air...](http://www.web3tutorials.com/2016/05/05/make-curabase-in-airtable-
in-10-mins/)

------
sheraz
Funny to see another bookmarking service pop up at the same time. (Must be
something in the ether).

This is an MVP I made to scratch my own itch. There is an explainer video I
made for /r/startups on youtube here:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0FV3j9ptU4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0FV3j9ptU4)

As always, feedback is welcome.

Thx

~~~
zimmund
Are you planning to open source it?

~~~
sheraz
Not at this time. I would like to find product-market fit to grow it into a
lifestyle SaaS business (or more).

------
mothepro
In the hacker news Android app browser your page looks fine but the tests has
no line height.

Proof:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/cdn5agc7plbr8g3/Screenshot_2016-05...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/cdn5agc7plbr8g3/Screenshot_2016-05-04-18-38-31.png?dl=0)

------
owenfar
Great idea, yesterday I also had mine here but for some strange reason it
disappeared - you can check it out here:

Organise your bookmarks and collaborate with others!

[https://www.yourbuttons.com](https://www.yourbuttons.com)

~~~
sheraz
Thanks! I think you are linked in my curated list of links of bookmark
managers here:

[https://www.curabase.com/a/b86eefdd-5f52-4455-9a1e-25ad0b0e9...](https://www.curabase.com/a/b86eefdd-5f52-4455-9a1e-25ad0b0e94eb)

~~~
owenfar
I like how you organised the sections, similar idea, different approach :)

Wish you luck with this!

------
d08ble
LiveComment is open-source tool for bookmarks.

Just see demo: bookmarks_managers.sh is generated from interested links of
this topic in 5 minutes.

[http://acpul.org/pool](http://acpul.org/pool)

------
parley
Looks nice!

One question though: I didn't see any mention of an API (or other means of
exporting data). Is there or will there be an open API?

I tend to never lock my data up any more, having been burnt too many times. Of
course, this might not matter to most people.

~~~
sheraz
This is certainly on the roadmap. I'm thinking that an export button from your
profile page would be easiest.

------
3am_hackernews
How different is this from pinboard.in - why should I migrate to this?

~~~
sheraz
I think they have different use cases.

pinboard.in is based around tags and does not let you layout your links in any
particular order. It is mostly a tool for "saving" whereas curabase is more
about curation / lists and returning to that content faster.

------
conception
So far, really like the idea.

1) Would be nice to be able to move groups between Pages.

2) I noticed you shared a list. Would be nice to be able to copy your page
into a new one in my account.

~~~
conception
3) Also it's a bit weird that shared lists aren't formatted like they are for
the owner.

~~~
sheraz
There may be a reasons for that.

1) If the shared users are read-only then they will not see groups with no
links. That will affect the relative ordering of things with those missing
groups.

If that is not the case, would you mind posting up a screenshot?

------
joelx
Very interesting tool!

Suggestion: can you scrape gmail to find commonly used links and allow people
to optionally add those?

~~~
sheraz
Thanks!

Interesting idea about the email.

(One of my pilot groups has already asked to do the same with their Slack
channels)

------
meeper16
What a delicious idea!

~~~
davidp670
Hehe, delicious is such a disaster

~~~
sheraz
Looks like they went back to del.icio.us

Are they selling the domain name?

